# My Betta



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Here are some pics of my betta. He doesn't have a name yet, I'm really bad with names.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, cool white betta!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

nice! very pretty!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, hes neat! you should name him vanilla (haha i know its corny but thats what i would name him if he was mine)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neat! Blanco means white in spanish


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he has nice color to him. I think Blanco is a better name then Vanilla for a male betta


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Lexus said:


> Neat! Blanco means white in spanish



OMG how could I not think of that..and I'm hispanic


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What's Casablanca?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

A movie and a place in Morocco


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nah... the meaning of it


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Nah... the meaning of it



If you read it in spanish it translates to WhiteHouse.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup Ghetto... that's what I meant


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

oh my freaking god!! i want to marry ur fish!!
-


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i wanna smack you in the face with a fish.:help:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

well deary, that wouldnt be very nice to the fishy, would it??


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Lets calm down you two :argue: = not good


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahaha. seriously come on now who wants to marry a fish???


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

I do. and i bet ghetto would too because she.. or he has an AMAZING awsome fish.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

that is a pretty cool fish


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh k3lly1xX dun drive fishfreaks nut...


----------

